# Placa induccion marca zanussi ZM6233IOK Error 8



## voadil23 (Abr 1, 2020)

Hola ,Podriais echarme una mano tengo una plana Induccion marca  Zanussi Modelo  Z6233IOK que el fuego mediano me arroja E8 (Error 8)
Los otros fuegos funcionan bien.Un Saludo.


----------



## voadil23 (Jul 3, 2020)

Hola a todos tengo una placa induccion con error 8 osea E8,el fuego grande y el pequeño funcionan perfectamente el problema es que al poner el fuego mediano funciona un rato y salta el error E8.
La mirado y no veo nada quemado ni ningun condensador electrolitico ni abultado los he pasado con capacimetro y no estan descapacitados.
Los condensadores MKT lleva de 4UF/400 V ,0.68 UF/800 V,0.76 UF/800V y 1.5 UF/275 V los he mirado con el capacimetro y algunos me marcan bajo de valor ,lo que no se donde conseguir estos condensadores para comprarlos por internet probe por aliexpress y no nos encuentro.
He mirado los transistores y estan bien y el puente diodos tambien esta bien.Saludos


----------



## voadil23 (Jul 5, 2021)

Necesito una ayudita de una placa inducción de 3 fuegos de marca Zanussi, me sale un error E8 cuando esta un rato calentando algo unos 3 minutos más o menos, he mirado el código y me pone
Indica que el aparato solo está conectado a una fase., que puedo hacer


----------

